# Frontline: Behind Taliban Lines



## formerBrat (Feb 24, 2010)

Happened to catch it last night as I was flipping channels, but was half asleep and would like to watch it again. Anyone else catch it? I have some thoughts and questions about the program, but don't have the time at this instant to get those into a semi-coherent order, so I'll try and express those later. 

For now, here is a link to the site for the program and I believe it has the full program on the site available to watch. There are also extras and an interview with the reporter who filmed it.

I welcome input and thoughts.

http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/pages/frontline/talibanlines/


----------



## pardus (Feb 25, 2010)

I just finished watching this.

Really great to see things from behind the lines, so to speak.

I was interested to see the rags hold off on their ambush in order to get the civis to safety.

That journo has balls, my hat's off to the man, he's bloody lucky to get out of there alive.
Lucky for him the talib commander was a half decent guy.

Thumbs up from me for the show.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 25, 2010)

I watched this the other night and really thought it was very interesting to see the different side of the house. So much is always assumed of the “rag’s” but so little is really known. I learned a lot and I would like to watch a few more times… If your in the Stan or heading there its worth watching…


----------

